

First Round Review: Flying Lessons - sreidnw
http://firstround.com/article/Flying-Lessons

======
oamoruwa
It's amazing how there are many life lessons that aviation and flight school
can teach an individual. The transferable skill-set in entrepreneurship and
aviation in terms of staying alive are quite impressive, from launch, flight,
and landings.

------
tweakalizer
I apply my experience as a flight instructor to my life and work almost daily.
When stressed, I just try and remind myself that I survived countless brushes
with death while teaching students how to land a Cessna...

